# villager yards



## saucySheep (Aug 7, 2020)

Trying to make a neighborhood where all of my villagers have yards to put flowers and at least 3 pieces of 1x1 furniture..

How big should I make the yard? Remember that the very outer edge of their yard will be fence so technically it'll be smoller than whatcha say or whatever i hope that makes sense xDDD

I found out that the villager houses, once placed, are 2x4 spaces wide (though if you're setting one down in a new location it seems to be 4x4). I'm thinking I want ab 3 spaces to the left of the house for flowers (on space will be used for a fence, ofc) but idk how far it should stretch away from the front of the house or to the right.

ANy ideas? Seriously I'm simping to make all the yards even xDDD

EDIT: some of the houses will prob have a beach to the left of it if that gives any new ideas


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 7, 2020)

This might help. Villager houses are 4 x 3 but 4 x 4 when placed.


----------



## Nami (Aug 7, 2020)

My villagers have a whole plot of 6x9, this includes their fencing. This has allowed me to place one bush, 3 to 4 pieces of furniture and two flowers - though the flowers I place near the door or a little bit in front of the houses.


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 7, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> This might help. Villager houses are 4 x 3 but 4 x 4 when placed.


Thanks so much!!! This oughta help.... one more question tho, which one do you think best? I personally think one of the 7x7 ones would be fine but im jw  again ty

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Nami said:


> My villagers have a whole plot of 6x9, this includes their fencing. This has allowed me to place one bush, 3 to 4 pieces of furniture and two flowers - though the flowers I place near the door or a little bit in front of the houses.


Oh thanks  Could you maybe send me a picture of one of them? either that or describe where the house is placed within the 6x9 area? Thank you


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 7, 2020)

egocentricHollybush said:


> Thanks so much!!! This oughta help.... one more question tho, which one do you think best? I personally think one of the 7x7 ones would be fine but im jw  again ty
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...




I think they all look good. It depends if you want to give them more or less space for other project areas you want for your island. None of my villager neighborhoods follow that guide though. One of the neighbors have two villagers sharing a yard and the other will have a large shared yard. 

You can see them at my dream address because I don't have photos at the moment.


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 7, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> I think they all look good. It depends if you want to give them more or less space for other project areas you want for your island. None of my villager neighborhoods follow that guide though. One of the neighbors have two villagers sharing a yard and the other will have a large shared yard.
> 
> You can see them at my dream address because I don't have photos at the moment.


ay ty~~ I think what I'll do is do one of the 7x7 yards for any villagers that aren't right next to the beach and for the ones that are by the beach can use the beach as part of their yard. heh im excited aye aye )


----------



## Nami (Aug 7, 2020)

egocentricHollybush said:


> Thanks so much!!! This oughta help.... one more question tho, which one do you think best? I personally think one of the 7x7 ones would be fine but im jw  again ty
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...




Sure thing, here you go!





egocentricHollybush said:


> Thanks so much!!! This oughta help.... one more question tho, which one do you think best? I personally think one of the 7x7 ones would be fine but im jw  again ty
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...











						20200807-173529
					

Image 20200807-173529 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				













						20200807-172755
					

Image 20200807-172755 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




Here you go! Had to upload them, phone pics are always too large lol

I have other villagers where the house is on the other side, too.

They're not huge yards but they're enough for me.


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 7, 2020)

Nami said:


> Sure thing, here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tyyyyyyyy


----------



## Etown20 (Aug 7, 2020)

I do 10 wide x 8 deep, which may be too big for a whole neighborhood (I have them spread out around the island). I like having 3 spaces on both sides of the house, and it gives them space to sweep their yard, do yoga, water flowers, etc.


----------



## lPeachy (Aug 7, 2020)

Yeah I definitely tend to do bigger rather than smaller, their yards get cramped QUICK if you don't already have a vision in mind for the space ahead of time. Plus the bigger the yard the more likely they are to actually hang out in it~ So I'd say mine tend to have at least 4/5 tiles infront of the house and 2-3 on each side


----------



## Insulaire (Aug 7, 2020)

Etown20 said:


> I do 10 wide x 8 deep, which may be too big for a whole neighborhood (I have them spread out around the island). I live having 3 spaces on both sides of the house, and it gives them space to sweep their yard, do yoga, water flowers, etc.
> 
> View attachment 299823
> View attachment 299824


These are really pretty. Nice use of colors and simplicity!


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 8, 2020)

oki ty  

actually i found out they never hang out in it anyway (at least on my island) my villagers be weird


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (Aug 8, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> This might help. Villager houses are 4 x 3 but 4 x 4 when placed.


This is too beautiful! ;o; 

I am in awe. <3 

Gosh, I don't know if I can redesign my villager yards at this point . . . Hm, you have given me a lot to think about.


----------

